# 1911 .45 for Christmas



## Doc_K (Nov 19, 2008)

I've decided I'm going to buy a 1911 .45 for Christmas. I was just wondering what sort of opinions the fine folks here at SS have about certain models or brands. Which to look for, which to avoid, etc.

It won't be for concealed carry purposes, so I'd prefer something in a full-sized frame.

Also, two things:
1) Opinions on 1911 .45's somewhere in the ballpark of $800
2) Opinions on the higher end 1911's (Volkmann, Baer, etc).

Thanks in advance


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

Can't think of a better Christmas present. Plenty of good 1911s on the market. Taurus has just come out with a nice one, lots of good features, for around $700.

I can't comment on the top shelf brands. I have a Colt 1911A1 that was old when I bought it 15 years ago for about $400 and it's so broken in it's smooth like butter...just a pleasure to shoot.


----------



## jordan (Nov 19, 2008)

I was actually thinking about the same thing. Colt is always the way to go. But I have been looking at Kimber Custom, Springfield Operator and, of course, Sig's line of 1911s.


----------



## Doc_K (Nov 19, 2008)

The general feeling, from what I get by reading a lot of the websites I find and just talking to people is that Kimber makes some of the best, non-customized 1911's out there.

Unfortunately, I really don't know anybody who's logged any decent time with a Les Baer, Volkmann, Nighthawk, etc. model, so I'm pretty curious as to whether or not they're really as awesome as the price tag would make be believe.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 19, 2008)

Doc_K said:


> The general feeling, from what I get by reading a lot of the websites I find and just talking to people is that Kimber makes some of the best, non-customized 1911's out there.
> 
> Unfortunately, I really don't know anybody who's logged any decent time with a Les Baer, Volkmann, Nighthawk, etc. model, so I'm pretty curious as to whether or not they're really as awesome as the price tag would make be believe.



Wouldn't take a Kimber if you gave it to me. Notoriously problematic guns. At that price point, SA Operator, Colt, and S&W (if you don't mind the external extractor) are your best bets; at least that what I would do.

In the $1500 - 2k range, I would stick with the known performers: Bear, Wilson, Ed Brown. A few others, such as STI make some great guns too. Above 2k, you get a custom gun with everything you want on it from various manufacturers and personally I would rather have it built right to my spec vs theirs. This is a Titanium framed Commander I had built to exactly what I wanted using parts from all different manufacturers, and it's one of a kind. Cost less than a Nighthawk:


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Taurus PT-1911 that I paid $460.00 out the door for. 

I have a Springfield Armory TRP Operator, that I paid $1395.00 out the door.

I shoot single stack with my Taurus, my Springer flies the safe.

Over 4K rounds through the Taurus, with out a single hiccup. The Springer is finicky. Don't get me wrong... the finish on the Taurus is not anywhere CLOSE to the Springer... but, that Taurus just runs and runs.

The ONLY thing I have done to the Taurus outside of cleaning it, is added skateboard tape to the frontstrap and backstrap, and added a magwell bevel from Wilson.

It's not magazine picky either. For the $$$ you can't beat the Taurus.

:2c:


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice gun, Will.

My old 1911 came with Pacmyer combat grips. I kept them on because they felt right. When I hunt I carry it in a Blackhawk drop-leg holster. Boars can be unpredictable and dangerous if you don't kill them outright.


----------



## WillBrink (Nov 19, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> .
> 
> I shoot single stack with my Taurus, my Springer flies the safe.
> 
> :



You wanna sell me the TRP? :)


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 19, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> You wanna sell me the TRP? :)



That was my DLI / Arabic graduation present from my Pop. I said that I paid for it, well... I did. He just reimbursed me. 

Honestly, I just don't shoot it that much. The ONLY thing I don't like about the Taurus though, is the sights on it. They are supposedly Heinne Straight 8 sights, but I don't care for them.

The TRP has BoMar's on it.


----------



## MontereyJack (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a stainless steel Colt Series 80 Gold Cup .45 I bought New in 1986. Rock solid quality, excellent accuracy. I think I paid about $600.00 back then. Must have put about 2000 rounds through it.


----------



## parallel (Nov 19, 2008)

Buy a Rock Island Armory 1911 for around $400 and invest the rest in ammo.

http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.php/handguns/1911-style/p/rock-island-armory-1911a1-45acp-new/cPath/16_365/products_id/2861


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 20, 2008)

parallel said:


> Buy a Rock Island Armory 1911 for around $400 and invest the rest in ammo.
> 
> http://www.jgsales.com/product_info.php/handguns/1911-style/p/rock-island-armory-1911a1-45acp-new/cPath/16_365/products_id/2861



I recently purchased the RIA 1911A1 on election night. 

It's true to the JMB design and is tightly fitted.  Mine came with one Novak 8 round mag. This is truely a decent "build gun" but it ain't no Nighthawk Custom or Les Baer. Then again, you don't expect that kind quality out of a RIA gun. Charles Daly 1911's are actually RIA guns with some extra fluff and buff. 

I have a Kart NM barrel on order with the colleted barrel bushing.  Next step is to have it fitted by the smith down the road. 

I've put two hundred rounds of WWB 230 through it with one or two double feeds that I attribute to the ammo, not the feed ramp or the barrel bore. 

Good gun for the money. :2c:


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 20, 2008)

Wife has a Kimber Covert II as her purse gun, no issues so far.
I am looking at the SA Operator, and hope to pick one up in a month or so, I considered a Kimber Warrior or Desert Eagle (?) but they gun shop was being difficult on the price.

For me, any pistols have to have a rail system, enough gadets coming out that having a rail is worth the weight.


----------

